# How Not to Pay the Price for Free Wi-Fi



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2014)

Part of globe-trotting nowadays is flitting from one free Wi-Fi network to the next. From hotel lobby to coffee shop to subway platform to park, each time we join a public network we put our personal information and privacy at risk. Yet few travelers are concerned enough to turn down free Wi-Fi. Rather, many of us hastily give away an email address in exchange for 15 minutes of free airport Internet access. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/08/travel/how-not-to-pay-the-price-for-free-wi-fi.html?_r=0


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2014)

After reading much about security issues ....  Wi-Fi, free or otherwise, I have my concerns about going there.


----------

